# diagnois code 706.2 ?



## codedog (Mar 5, 2012)

When I look  scrotal skin cyst in icd-9 I look under cyst, then scrotal and it brings me to  706.2.path report stated it was acute and chronic folliculitis with foreign body inflamation ,
No size was noted in operative note , but size of 1 cm was in H& P. So going with 11421- with 706.2 , would this be correct ?


PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Left scrotal skin mass.

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS:	Left scrotal skin mass.

PROCEDURE PERFORMED:	Excision biopsy of left scrotal skin mass.



CLINICAL HISTORY:   with recurrent infections in the same area of the left lateral aspect of his scrotum.   is presumed to have a benign subcutaneous cyst, currently is not infected.

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL:  The patient was brought into the operating room and placed on the operating room table in a supine position.  The left groin was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion.  An elliptical incision was made to excise this area of previous induration.  Electrocautery was used to dissect the subcutaneous tissue.  There was no sign of purulence.  The mass was completely excised with grossly negative margins.  The wound was irrigated with normal saline.  The skin was closed with 4 0 nylon horizontal mattress in simple sutures.  Sterile dressing was applied.  The patient tolerated the procedure well.




X____________________


----------



## cthompson1446 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Correct codes*

Hi Trent,
That would be correct.

DX Code 706.2
CPT 11421

Hope that helps!


----------

